# Seeking NSFW RP



## Commissionguy (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi there~,


I am a Role-player whose main muse has been Link from the Legend of Zelda series for quite a bit of time! I can do any version of Link but prefer to use Breath of the Wild version of Link from how perfect he is as a femboy! ~ Often, I find myself enjoying seeing Link in situations that end up in lewd/erotic turn! So, I do enjoy situations like with a twist, having the main intent on having Link dominated by others. I am a huge fan of teratophilia! So furries, monsters, etc. are more than welcome!  In fact, I am looking for them for a role-play! All verses are welcome! I am currently looking for someone to help me fill the role on dominating Link and will not mind going over an idea to play out! I have an easy idea for all to try if they would like to jump in! But I have been looking for more build up!



As for my experience with role-play, I consider myself Intermediate to advanced, as it depends on the mood while role-playing and my partners choice too. My narrative is 3rd person, but I am willing to be flexible with other narratives too! OC’s welcomed too! If anything, I love to commission art my favorite role-plays too! Any genders are more than welcomed!


I hope someone will not mind playing with me, as I do aim to please. <3


(My kinks if interested in looking. F-list - Warning


I have discord, DM if you want it!


----------



## Grimm Hund (Mar 21, 2019)

How do you feel about Link forced into a female body and impregnated?


----------



## Coltshan000 (Mar 22, 2019)

interested!


----------



## Taurokhub (Mar 24, 2019)

I have just started a new discord group and am looking for new members. It has a NSFW RP section if you are interested
Taurokhun/Ace#4842


----------



## Commissionguy (Mar 28, 2019)

Bump. I do wanna commission art of Link being dominated too


----------



## Whimsycal (Apr 4, 2019)

Hey there! Still looking for an rp partner?


----------



## Limedragon27 (Apr 4, 2019)

Link huh? I can play a Yoshi or, or Yoshi himself.


----------



## Commissionguy (Apr 25, 2019)

Bump. I do want to commission an rp still!


----------



## Commissionguy (May 16, 2019)

Bump.


----------

